# Calibre and Email



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I just downloaded Calibre and it's asking for an email address. I've tried putting my home email info in, but it doesn't work. What email is everyone else using?


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

In the email from I use my gmail email account, for some reason gmail works very well with Calibre.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Calibre will automatically configure for a gMail account, otherwise you have to provide hostname and port information.  I didn't have that for my yahoo account and so couldn't get it to work with Calibre.  

The email is simply used for outgoing mail sent to your kindle address (which should be [email protected] to get free wireless delivery).  GMail accounts are free and easy to set up, so I simply created an account that I use only for Calibre.  I never even bother to check it for incoming mail, since anything I get there would be spam...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It works fantastic with gmail. I am in heaven right now. With the free wifi and the free.kindle address, I set calibre to fetch me news from germany and now all i do is open calibre in the morning and the automatically download to my K3 via wifi. I sat this morning reading german newspapers and news. All for free while sipping my tea.  . For this alone it was worth upgrading.

I also have been sending my calibre library to my k3 per wifi rather than hooking up USB. The reason is that that way i can put them in collections I am creating while lounging on the sofa. 

But yeah, I couldn't get yahoo to work either with it. Just create a gmail just for kindle and don't forget to put in in your approved email on your kindle account page.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to resort to gmail also, when my yahoo (AT&T) mail address wouldn’t work. I sent some info to the developer of Calibre and he thinks he knows what the cause is, and there will be a fix in the next version.

Mike


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Atunah said:


> It works fantastic with gmail. I am in heaven right now. With the free wifi and the free.kindle address, I set calibre to fetch me news from germany and now all i do is open calibre in the morning and the automatically download to my K3 via wifi. I sat this morning reading german newspapers and news. All for free while sipping my tea. . For this alone it was worth upgrading.
> 
> I also have been sending my calibre library to my k3 per wifi rather than hooking up USB. The reason is that that way i can put them in collections I am creating while lounging on the sofa.
> 
> But yeah, I couldn't get yahoo to work either with it. Just create a gmail just for kindle and don't forget to put in in your approved email on your kindle account page.


I also use calibre to email news via wi-fi but it takes forever to arrive on my Kindle. I get the email from Amazon with the file for USB transfer (and that sometimes takes half an hour) and then a little while later I get a notice delivered to my Kindle (via wi-fi) reminding I have docs to download and could I please connect to wi-fi!! Eventually the docs do arrive on my Kindle, but often my newspaper doesn't arrive before I leave for work in the mornings and then I don't have wi-fi access till I get home. I can't imagine there's a problem with my network as everything else works very fast - books download to my Kindle much, much faster than they used to with 3g on my K2.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh wow, mine come almost instant. It takes a little for calibre to fetch the news, once it has it they appear right on my Kindle. I have been using the same system today and yesterday pulling my calibre books onto my kindle. I been doing 600 books in the last 2 days and they too come very quickly. 

Only downside on that is that I get those emails from amazon for every 5 or so books I get emailed  

I have to delete them one by one as I haven't found a delete this whole page yet. 

I use calibre with gmail by the way.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I set up a gmail account and after that was a breeze. 

Now I need to ask where do you go to get your free books?


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Check out the Book Lovers Links post in the Book Corner: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1136.0.html


----------

